# InkSoft Offers Eight New Cinco de Mayo Designs For Customers� Web Stores



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*InkSoft Offers Eight New Cinco de Mayo Designs For Customers’ Web Stores*

Cinco de Mayo (Fifth of May) is observed in the United States and Mexico to commemorate the Mexican army’s victory over French forces at the Battle of Puebla on May 5, 1862. Cinco de Mayo is a significant source of revenue for decorated apparel businesses as many restaurants, bars and other local businesses promote this holiday.

To help leverage selling opportunities this Cinco de Mayo, InkSoft is offering eight free stock designs for InkSoft users. These can be accessed from the InkSoft University / Design Resource area in the InkSoft Admin portal.

The templates are offered in Adobe Illustrator (.ai), CorelDRAW (.cdr) and .eps file formats, along with the fonts used in each design.

Whether or not you are an InkSoft user, you may enjoy watching this video featuring Brayden Jessen of Zome Design, Spokane, Washington, share his tips for coming up with cool Cinco 
de Mayo designs. Check it out at InkSoft Marketing Tip: Cinco de Mayo | InkSoft

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

